# maluco vs louco



## chris21908

I heard maluco and louco mean "crazy", but what is the difference?

thanks!!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

_Maluco _is very informal and _louco _is neutral. In terms of meaning, there's no difference.

-----[EDIT]------

Oh, and there's another one: _doido._ It's also very informal and has the same meaning.


----------



## zefirus

Both can be used in no-formal conversation.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

There are some expressions in which only _maluco _is possible. In Rio, for example, some slum dwellers and adolescents often say _o maluco_ to talk about a third person.

_*O maluco* chegou do nada e me deu um copo de Red Label.
*This guy* came out of nowhere and gave me a glass of Red Label._

_Maluco _is again the only option in the expressions_ maluco beleza_, _nega maluca,_ and _Caraca, maluco!_.


----------



## Istriano

Quando à (in)formalidade, não há diferença entre _maluco _e _louco_.
_Louco _é usado em muitas expressões como: _louco por amor, louco por ela..._
_Maluco por amor, maluco por ela..._ é muito menos comum.
Também:_ deu a louca em mim_.

A palavra neutra é _alienado _ou _transtornado _(usado pelos psiquiatras).
_Asilo de loucos _(informal) é _hospício _ou _manicômio _(formal).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Quando à (in)formalidade, não há diferença entre _maluco _e _louco_.


Embora _louco _possa aparecer em contextos informais, também é muito comum encontrar essa palavra em livros escritos em tom neutro, por exemplo. Já _maluco _só é possível em contextos muito informais.


----------



## Istriano

Os dicionários não concordam com sua afirmação.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Os dicionários não concordam com sua afirmação.


Não? E você?


----------



## Istriano

> Abriam-se estranhas gargantas resfolegantes nos torvelinhos malucos e as espumas de noivado ficavam boiando por cima, como flores sobre túmulos.


 _O peru de Natal_, Mário de Andrade  



> Suas palavras judiciosas visavam, desta vez, muito mais do que impressionar estilisticamente a audiência, assegurar a todos que estava fazendo o
> melhor possível nas circunstâncias, uma vez que o seu olhar clínico para bêbados, vagabundos, ladrões e malucos falhara lamentavelmente naquele
> caso.


 _Um discurso sobre o método_, Sérgio Sant'Anna



Ariel Knightly said:


> Não? E você?


 Eu acho _maluco _um pouquinho mais forte que _louco_. Só isso, não acho mais informal.
Na verdade, eu uso mais_ abilolado..._


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Será que o Mário de Andrade usaria a palavra _maluco _se estivesse escrevendo um texto não-literário para um bom jornal?...


----------



## Istriano

> Todas as 784 páginas de The Deathly Hallows (Harry  Potter e as Relíquias da Morte) estavam lá, de graça, prontas para serem  degustadas. Algum maluco (ou herói?) havia fotografado, folha por  folha, um exemplar do livro antes de ele chegar às livrarias.


 http://www.estado.com.br/suplementos/info/2007/07/23/info-1.93.8.20070723.11.1.xml


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Muito bom. Agora compara a frequência desse uso com a de _louco _nesse mesmo contexto. Depois me diz o que achou.


----------



## Istriano

No Dicionário Houaiss,


> *louco*
> _sinônimos/variantes:_
> ver sinonímia de maluco
> _{adoidado, alienado, aloprado, aloucado, aluado, amalucado, biruta, demente, desassisado, desatinado, desequilibrado, destrambelhado, desvairado, doido, gira, insano, lelé, leso, louco, lunático, mentecapto, pancada, pinel, sandeu, tresloucado}
> _




Aliás, já falávamos sobre isso, aqui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1766964


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Sério mesmo que você não percebe diferença nenhuma de registro entre  essas palavras? Gente, para mim essa diferença é tão clara. Bom, para  quem não acredita na diferença - ou não quer acreditar -, qualquer coisa  é só entrar em um corpus linguístico e comparar os resultados. Aqui, por exemplo, é possível encontrar em textos acadêmicos 24 entradas para _louco_ e uma apenas para _maluco_. Nos outros registros _louco _também  é mais frequente, mas a diferença nesses casos não é tão significativa.  O que pareceu ficar claro é que quanto mais formal o registro, maior a  preferência por _louco _sobre _maluco_. Algo semelhante, inclusive, acontece com _loucura _e _maluquice_. Nesse caso, até os tais dicionários reconhecem que um é sinônimo informal do outro.

-----

Só para reforçar, _louco _tem registro neutro. Por isso aparece com frequência tanto em contextos formais quanto informais.


----------



## Istriano

O mesmo acontece na língua falada, _louco _é muito mais comum e daí?
http://www.googlebattle.com/?domain=louco+por+você&domain2=maluco+por+você&submit=Go!

Pudera!
*Maluco *só entrou na língua portuguesa há 150 anos atrás, segundo o Houaiss.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> O mesmo acontece na língua falada, _louco _é muito mais comum e daí?
> Pudera!
> *Maluco *só foi entrou na língua portuguesa há 150 anos atrás, segundo o Houaiss.


Sim, _louco_, como eu disse, também é mais frequente que _maluco _nos outros registros. O que acontece é que a preferência por _louco _aumenta de acordo com o registro. Se _louco _é mais frequente que maluco na língua oral, ele é ainda mais frequente na ficção. Se é mais frequente na ficção, é ainda mais frequente nos textos jornalísticos. Se é mais frequente em textos jornalísticos, é ainda mais frequente em textos academicos.


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Nesse caso, até os tais dicionários reconhecem que um é sinônimo informal do outro.


Quais?

O Houaiss, o Aulete, o Aurélio, o Michaëlis, e o Priberam dizem que _maluco _é um sinônimo *geral *de _louco_, e não um sinômimo informal.

Nenhuma pessoa usaria _louco _ou _maluco _em um texto acadêmico. Faz 30 anos que a psiquiatria não usa o termo _loucura_.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Quais?
> 
> O Houaiss, o Aulete, o Aurélio, o Michaëlis, e o Priberam dizem que _maluco _é um sinônimo *geral *de _louco_, e não um sinômimo informal.


"*Nesse caso*, até os tais dicionários reconhecem que um é sinônimo informal do outro."


----------



## Istriano

Bom, então também poderíamos dizer que _louco _é um sinônimo informal de _insano_.

_Louco = maluco
Crazy = mad


_
Vamos ver no córpus se _crazy _é mais formal ou mais informal que _mad_.
_It's pointless,_ como diriam os ingleses.

_
louco = maluco = crazy = mad_

_craziness = maluquice
madness = loucura_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Bom, já deixei a dica: quem quiser se render aos fatos, é só entrar no _corpus _e comparar os resultados.


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> Sim, _louco_, como eu disse, também é mais frequente que _maluco _nos outros registros. O que acontece é que a preferência por _louco _aumenta de acordo com o registro. Se _louco _é mais frequente que maluco na língua oral, ele é ainda mais frequente na ficção. Se é mais frequente na ficção, é ainda mais frequente nos textos jornalísticos. Se é mais frequente em textos jornalísticos, é ainda mais frequente em textos academicos.


Faltou falar dos legais.
Somos pelo menos dois. Eu também sempre tive a impressão de que '_louco_' é, no mínimo, menos informal que '_maluco_', que Istriano me revelou ser uma velha senhora. 
E, tentando ver uma razão pra pensar assim, me lembrei da bem conhecida expressão "loucos de todo o gênero", relativa à incapacidade civil, que constava do antigo Código Civil, vigente de 1917 até 2002, salvo engano. 

'_Abilolado_' , embora o Houaiss traga como sinônimo de '_maluco_' eu (e mais gente) uso como sinônimo de '_abestalhado_'.


----------



## uchi.m

chris21908 said:


> I heard maluco and louco mean "crazy", but what is the difference?


There's no difference when the meaning is _crazy_​. The point is that louco has other meanings, too, and so does maluco. 

Another word for _crazy_ is doido.


----------



## udias

Bem, doido tem o mesmo sentido de louco, mas não recomendo que se use como tal. Normalmente, é melhor usar "doido" quando estiveres falando com os amigos e eles tiverem alguma atitude pouco convencional ("esse cara é doido!"), mas se chamares algum deficiente mental de "doido", vai soar extremamente ofensivo.


----------



## Vanda

Falar nisso, sou doida por chocolate!


----------



## Outsider

Em minha opinião, pode haver (mas nem sempre há) uma diferença de intensidade entre "louco" e "maluco", sendo o segundo mais intenso e mais depreciativo. Talvez se possa fazer as equivalências:

louco ~ mad (insane)
maluco, doido ~ crazy


----------



## zefirus

Não há concordância, pelo visto. E se certas palavras no nosso idoma tivessem uma relação especial com cada pessoa, sua história, sua experiência de leitor e falante da língua?

É uma loucura maluca muito doida essa história.

Z


----------



## Vanda

> É uma loucura maluca muito doida essa história.


Ditto! Eu não teria dito melhor!


----------



## Outsider

Agora é que disse tudo, Zefirus!


----------



## uchi.m

Seja bem-vindo(a) ao fórum, udias





udias said:


> Bem, doido tem o mesmo sentido de louco, mas não recomendo que se use como tal. Normalmente, é melhor usar "doido" quando estiveres falando com os amigos e eles tiverem alguma atitude pouco convencional ("esse cara é doido!"), mas se chamares algum deficiente mental de "doido", vai soar extremamente ofensivo.


Já se chamar de _louco_ ou _maluco_, ele vai adorar


----------



## englishmania

Acho que as palavras são sinónimas na maioria dos casos. Pode haver é algumas preferências pessoais ou expressões "fixas"/mais frequentes, como "ser doido varrido", "ser louco por alguma coisa/alguém".


----------



## okporip

E ainda há as opções "amalucado", "tresloucado", "pinel", "pirado", "xarope"...


----------



## uchi.m

_Gardenal_ entra aqui também?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Tem _despirocado _também...


----------



## mglenadel

22, ruim do quengo, piroca das ideias, com um parafuso a menos…


----------



## okporip

mglenadel said:


> 22, ruim do quengo, piroca das ideias, com um parafuso a menos…



22? Essa eu não conhecia, mas me fez lembrar de "treze"...


----------



## uchi.m

[que] não bate bem [das idéias]
pirado

_Zezinho não bate bem! É piradinho que dá dó!
Aquela é a mulher de que falei, que não bate bem das idéias!_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

É impressão minha ou a gente já ia esquecendo de _tantã_? Por falar nisso, vocês sabem se é verídica a história de que a palavra _tantã _teria vindo de um caso de afasia em que o sujeito só conseguia falar _Tantantantantã_?


----------



## Istriano

O Aurélio diz que vem de _tonto_.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> O Aurélio diz que vem de _tonto_.


Olha o que eu encontrei aqui:


> Seu estudo foi ocasionado por um paciente que, depois de lesão em tal  área, deixou de falar, passando a emitir, repetitivamente, apenas a   expressão tan-tan. Daí, o termo _tantã _passou a designar, na linguagem vulgar, pessoa amalucada ou  ligeiramente débil mental. No dicionário Aurélio, o autor do verbete,  mostra ignorar a origem da palavra e pergunta se não deriva de tonto. É  possível, entretanto, que a vulgarização do vocábulo tenha decorrido da  semelhança sonora entre tan-tan e tonto.



EDIT: De fato, o Aurélio diz "De tonto, poss.". Esse _poss._ é _possivelmente_, né?


----------



## Alandria

Are you nuts?

Ninguém comentou esse.


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Olha o que eu encontrei aqui:
> 
> 
> EDIT: De fato, o Aurélio diz "De tonto, poss.". Esse _poss._ é _possivelmente_, né?



poss. = possessivo


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> poss. = possessivo


Na verdade é _possivelmente_. Dá uma olhada lá no começo do dicionário...


----------



## Istriano

Sinonímia de _maluco _(segundo o Houaiss original):


> abilolado, adoidado, adoidarrado, adoidejado, airado, alienado, aloilado, aloprado, aloucado, aluado, alucinado, amalucado, avariado, azoratado, azoretado, baratinado, biruta, boleado, bouga, broco, delirante, demente, desassisado, desatremado, desaurido, descabeçado, desequilibrado, desnorteado, desorientado, destemperado, destrambelhado, desvairado, disparatado, doido, doidivanas, enlouquecido, exaltado, furioso, gira, girolas, guedes, insano, larvado, lelé, leseira, leso, louco, lunático, mal-avisado, mentecapto, mouco, orate, pancada, pinel, surdo, tapera, tonto, transtornado, tresloucado, tresvariado, zorate, zureta, zuruó


----------



## Macunaíma

Nunca ouvi mineiro falar maluco, para nós é palavra de carioca. Em Minas ou sujeito é doido ou é perturbado (em consideração à família). Louco me soa até poético.


----------



## Alandria

Desculpem discordar do nosso digníssimo HOUAISS, mas DESNORTEADO, DESORIENTADO e FUSIOSO não são realmente sinônimos...
Isso ao meu ver, claro.
Desnorteado e desorientado querem dizer a mesma coisa: perdido.
Furioso é um estado do indivíduo.


----------



## Istriano

É. Isso se chama de inflação de sinônimos.


----------



## reka39

Hello! Can I ask you something with reference of the word "maluca"? In a text book I found the following sentence: "quase dava em maluca com todo aquele movimento!". why are they using the feminine form? Because the subject is an "ele"? Thank you.


----------



## anaczz

O contrário, o sujeito deve ser feminino, "ela".


----------



## reka39

anaczz said:


> O contrário, o sujeito deve ser feminino, "ela".



Oh sure! It was my error! Thank you.


----------

